
Why Kubernetes is important for highload projects in 2020 - Evrone
https://evrone.com/kubernetes
======
Evrone
Kubernetes is an open-source container orchestration system that is designed
to help you build a scalable infrastructure using high load approaches on a
weak server. In this article, we’ll show you why Kubernetes is worth using in
2020.

------
Evrone
Do you agree with our opinion?

